# Crimson Trey



## shizukanori (Aug 17, 2008)

Crimson was the third horse I ever rode and the first horse i owned. we got him when he was 24. He brought me home a blue ribbon on my first show. He taught me how to lope and care for and ride horses. I remember when my trainer was giving a English lesson (I ride western) while I was loping she started talking about flying lead changes and right when she said it he did one. He was always a gentlemen. I trusted him enough to trot bareback with no hands and eyes closed.(which I did do a few times). He was a stallion till he was 21 and even then would let a mare in heat walk in front of him without even moving. Two of his grand baby's which I was able to see once looked almost identical to him and had his personality. We wanted to breed to one when they were older but we moved to a closer stable and sold him so he stayed. Later because they didn't take very good care of him he got a leg problem they had to put him down. I still miss him a lot. I knew him for about 5 years.


----------



## horseluvr95 (Aug 22, 2008)

Sounds like an amazing horse. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

He sounded like a true gentleman. I too am very sorry for your loss.


----------

